# Female?



## Dewayne (May 8, 2007)

I noticed the first sign of a female a few days ago. So as far as i can tell so far i have females which is great! They're very small pistils though!















There's quite a few more i'm waiting to be able to tell, but i'll have more pictures when i think they're females for oppinions.

~Dewayne


----------



## stoner (May 8, 2007)

i would say its female


----------



## Kindbud (May 8, 2007)

yeah startin to look like females


----------



## Dewayne (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, i'd say so too, but still chances it could turn out a hermie! lol..but it's been incredible luck this year, out of 36 plants i haven't found a single male and 22 have signs of female, they all have the white pistil!


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

nice you know you girls dont have any stress!! you have 36 outside?? cool deal got a journal i can look at i love watchin outdoor grows!


----------



## Dewayne (May 9, 2007)

yup 36 outside, soon i'm going to either move them into 40 liter pots and let em grow out or i'm just going to transplant strait into the ground but i'm kinda nervous to do that, i don't want mole crickets or hogs or something to come up and eat the plants. I think i'll take 4 stakes around each area i have my plants and tie a rope around all of the stakes making a little line of string so that when the rabbits and deer and hogs etc hit the ropes, they will back off instead of proceed to the plants. 

I'm making a journal this time, but still in the process but i'll have some of it soon, i'm keeping pictures of differnt stages etc  but yeah i'll show it to ya soon.


----------



## Dewayne (May 9, 2007)

Here is an over view of most of them. I'm going to transplant them soon to either 40 liter pots or strait into the ground.


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 9, 2007)

put them into the ground mate. that way if the roots get outragously big, u dont have to transplant a 6' plant do you? 

hope you get mor fems too mate, looking good 85CANNABLISS


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

man stick them babys straight into the ground they love to let their roots strech out and they will get bigger in the ground then in pots!! and are you saying do you have to transplants a 6 inch or 6 foot plant 85?? if 6 inch then no id wait a while but if its 6 foot and in a big enought pot id just leave it cuz its going to be a pain to transplant it


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 9, 2007)

what i meant was, it would be a pain in the ***, repotting a 6 foot plant. so he should plant straight in the ground, that way your roots cant outgrow there home.


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

yeah it would be a pain thats why i keep mine in the ground start to finish!


----------



## Dewayne (May 9, 2007)

yup they're just the size to do the final replant in the ground, i do 2 transplants which i don't mind cause i love spending as much time as i can with them! i can sit out there with them for hours and just pass time staring


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

lol me too i love sittin my by plants talkin to them and playin my gutar to them etc.


----------



## Dewayne (May 9, 2007)

lol, i play my guitar with them too! that's odd..i thought i was the only one, but it's a time passer, go out and smoke a joint and sitting next to your plants, watchin em grow and starring at their marvelous beauty.


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

lol yeah i think they like me playin my guitar too them lol


----------



## Dewayne (May 9, 2007)

Yup, me too. What's interesting is i was watching mythbusters and the myth was "does talking bad/nice or playing opera/death metal/country make your plants grow bigger?" (not sure what types of music but i'm sure of opera and death metal)  

Well as it turned out, it's very plausable, Death metal actually makes your plants grow bigger, well, so it did in that case anyways lol.

I needa run a huge extension cord to the plants and hook up my amp and get a digi tech distortion pedal and get in their and play some death metal! lol, but then everyone that lives around me would know where my plants are! so ...not a good idea...infact today i was riding through trails and happened to find a guy watering his plants! but it's cool, he showed me his plants and stuff. He has 6 krippy plants.


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

Here are some pictures i took today, a bit bigger than the last ones, in the next post i'll just post some from when they were smaller, and a few more on the way up to what they are now. I only have a few pics though.


----------



## 3patas (May 10, 2007)

your plants are looking beutyfull but to be honest with you i cant see nothing yet you will notice the diffrent when they start showing sex good luck with yor babys


----------



## wexford (May 10, 2007)

How long does it take to know if they're male or female?


----------



## 3patas (May 10, 2007)

about 2 to 3 weeks under 12/12 cicle


----------



## ms4ms (May 10, 2007)

I threw out what I expected was a male plant. They have been in flower since apr 27 so I kow someone will say I was to early. I have barely seen the white pistols on one plant. I hope the attatched pics speak for themselves. I swear you could see a line of balls that lookes like seeds but still green. Any opinions??/ The other plant is my suspected female. I know I saw a little white pistol and about handed out cigars. While I am at it I need help with another plant. It is growing so fast. It is barely 2 weeks ols at 8" and bushy-afghan strain. Should I veg it out for 6 eeks, clone to find sex, or slap it in the 12/12 room at about 12". please advise


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

I would say it's a hermie bro!

Here are some pics of from babies to the ones you've seen.


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

looking good Dewayne and you got all them little babys in the same pot lol you going to move them soon?? oh yeah and Ms4ms this is an outdoor growing section you should post you questions in the indoor section for more replys


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

yeah but Ms it could be a hermy if you saw some pistils too but if not its probly just a male


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

That was when i started them, i've transplanted those etc. they're going into the ground soon. i just need to figure a nice place for them and then i'll bring out my little hand tiller and a few bags of soil and fertalizer, some water and them babys will be in the ground!


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

oh ok lol yeah stick them in the ground their love it and yeah till it up then mix some ferts and some good soil and stick them babys it the ground and watch them grow!!


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

mmhmm, i wish i had a stream to plant by out here like you do lol...and i'm in georgia but no rivers or streams in this little area, just swamp and endless miles of woods lol.


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

lol i love my stream been plantin by it for 3 years now and they love it lol but man they will ove being in the ground more then they will in pots are you going to top them??


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

I'm not sure if i'm giong to top them or not...i don't really fancy the idea of clipping the top of my plant and stunning it for a few days or anything....but i was thinking about topping for clones.

If i topped a female plant, when i trimmed the big fan leaves and used some root tone and an anti fungal, rooted it and planted it would it be a female for sure or still just the same ol' luck game?

If it would be like a "feminized clone" i'd definately top them when i replant them and root them. 

also i've heard that the clones are "second generation" like a better form of weed, more potent and stuff, is that true?

If i don't top them, i'll prolly train them or tie em down and let them grow on their side. Last time i did that they turned out great, very discreat from any hunters, and it grew like centipead grass lol.  But they turned out great, got a good harvest. Totaled out at 2.2 pounds that year with 16 females.


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

no the clone takes its mothers sex so yes it would be a female but i dont like topping them i like one huge cola!!! and i dont know all about that they would produce them same type of bud as the mother plant i do belive yup yup and if you only got 2.2 lbs off of 16 plants that means each plant averaged a little over 1.5 oz off each plant that is a small about for each plant i usually get atleast 3 oz per plant did you accualy weight it all?? or just a guess??


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, i weighed it out to it, i know it was a small ammount, i mean i wasn't complaining, but the plants just didn't thrive that year, i mean i was going through hell and back they just didn't wanna thrive. My first year i got a 7 ounce plant, i got mostly around 3-4 ounces from each plant but i didn't many at all. I guess my second year was just a slow grow.

This one is doing much better than last years though, it's going great and i really look forward to harvest on these. 

I think i might also just harvest the buds from my 5 best plants and stick them in a green house. Just something i wanna do...i wanna keep them for as long as i can and get to know them really good! lol.

If i do end up putting them in a green house, one of them i'm going to put presents under for christmas! lol, i think it'll be a fun experience having a marijuana plant as a christmas plant.


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

Well, i know where i'm going to plant my plants at. today around 5 or 6 when it cools down and i have an hour or 2 of light left int he day, i'm going to go out there and have them babys in the ground. I wanna do it when it's cooler so that it's easier on the plants since they're being transplanted i don't want them to burn up.

i'll take some pictures of my plants planted into the ground!


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

ight man ill be waitin for the pics and i have to transplant 2 off my plants today to to off my property cause their on my property right now and I dont want any plants on my property lol well yeah it would be cool to have a marijuana Christmas tree lol


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, good luck with the trasnplant bro. I transplanted mine about 2 hours ago. I took pictures of them all. Not good pictures cause my camera was dying so i just went to each patch and took a picture and the camera would shut off, but i'll have some better pictures in a few days and i'll prolly pick up some batteries today.





























there's 22 here in the pictures that i replanted. i have 14 more behind a friends house i'll have replanted sometime soon!


----------



## ms4ms (May 10, 2007)

thank you, that is why I couldn't find it after I was done. SORRY guys


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

lol it's okay, i'm glad you found your answers too.


----------



## 3patas (May 11, 2007)

those pics look like sand where you transplant  your babys no good


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

yeah man their still grow tho but if he mixed some dirt they will grow great my bro used to do that dig a 4 foot deep hole feel the botom like 1 of sand then the rest dirt the eason is the roots can grow faaster throught snad but its not good to have all sand


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

It's not sand, it's white dirt. That is in a pine tree farm so there's no sand here lol. It's really soft dirt and there's potting soil with 10-10-10  NPK and lime inside of that.

but yup, it's dirt, i wouldn't plant in sand.


----------



## 3patas (May 11, 2007)

what else can you ask for my bad sorry


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

It's not a problem at all, it does kinda look like sand!  they arent very good pictures either, but i'll take some more in a few days i reckon. i'm going to scatter some dead grass over the white patches so it's not so obvious.

Oo i had a mole cricket by my biggest plant digging holes, if it would have clipped it i would have been so upset! i'm going to get some mole cricket killer today and spread out around my plants.


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

yeah kill them crickets i hear they can be very bad never had them before tho


----------



## 3patas (May 11, 2007)

soap and water in a spray bottle will solve the problem


----------



## Kindbud (May 12, 2007)

yeah that will work im very thankful i never have had any pest problems lol knock on wood


----------



## Dewayne (May 14, 2007)

Yeah lol, it sucks sometimes but it's fine, a little seven dust or something, some mole cricket killer, it always works lol. None of my plants have fallen to pests so i'm not upset yet lol.


----------

